# Where can I buy a good electric forced-air furnace?



## jamespedersen (6 mo ago)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a couple of electric forced-air furnaces for a residential property. The owner of the property wants to swap out their old gas furnaces for electric furnaces. Anyone know any companies that sell these?

Thanks,
James Pedersen


----------

